# Fliegendes Blatt auf Betrachter zu (AfterEffects)



## janoc (10. April 2008)

Immer diese Thread-Titel 

Ich möchte für eine Animation – erstelle ich in AfterEffects – folgende Szene realisieren: von einem Stapel Papier wird ein Blatt weggeweht, das flattert durch die Luft auf den Betrachter zu und bleibt dann "am Bildschirm" kleben um dann div. Text-Infos einzublenden. 
Der Flatterflug vom Blatt soll "realistisch" aussehen, also nicht allzu gekünstelt.

Gedanke 1: Ich schau mich um ob ich so eine Szene als Footage einkaufen kann – hätte da vielleicht jemand einen Link parat (ich muss zugeben dass ich außer bei istockphoto noch nirgends nachgesehen hab)?

Gedanke 2: Ich stelle mich mit der Videokamera, einem Stapel Papier und einem Ventilator hin und versuch das zu filmen. (Könnt mühsam werden ... 
Wobei eher andersrum vielleciht? Kamara hoch oben, Blik senkrecht nach unten, Blatt davor halten und fallen lassen; das dann rückwärts. Kann das funktionieren? Hat das vielleicht jemand schon mal gemacht?

Den Zettel würde ich dann rauskeyn und in meine Animation einbinden. Soweit klappt das in der Theorie ja ganz gut 


Advanced-Gedanke: 
Was ist, wenn ich die Info, die ich auf diesem Zettel einblenden möchte schon vorher draufstehen haben möchte, also dass der bereits beschriftete Zettel auf die Kamera zufliegt? Gäbe es dafür eine "einfache" Möglichkeit innerhalb AfterEffects? Kombination an Verzerrungsfilter? 


Wäre für jeglichen Input dankbar!

Beste Grüße,
j.


----------



## janoc (11. April 2008)

Also ich kann berichten (falls es überhaupt irgend jemanden interessiert – aber das ist mir jetzt eigentlich fast egal  das Gedanke 2 ganz gut funktioniert hat: Kamera mit Stativ auf den Esstisch gestellt und dann A6-Zettel fallen gelassen. Wenn die leicht gewölbt sind fliegen die auch richtig schön. Den schönsten Flug dann genommen und rückwärts abgespielt – funktioniert tadellos, Flugbahn sieht absolut realistisch aus.

Salü!


----------

